# Bullet Pens



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Some bullet pens I finished last night. I have not done any lathe work in a long time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool

How do the clicks hold up?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Bill so far so good. I have not had anyone complain yet.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice - what are the 3 in the middle made of?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

The one in the center looks like antler and the others look like "stained glass". Am I close???
Nice work BTW.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

A Salt Weapon said:


> The one in the center looks like antler and the others look like "stained glass". Am I close???
> Nice work BTW.


center is antler, the others are acrylic camo patters


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice pens FishBone!!!

I tried to make one a couple of years ago out of a .50 cal w/a buffalo horn 'bullet'. Needless to say it is top heavy & not near as nice as yours...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pens you got there Bones!! I really do like the Antler Pen in the middle!! Great job on them all!!


----------

